# 2015 Cruze LT transmission issue



## Drape28 (Sep 3, 2017)

I have a 2015 Chevy Cruze and it has 40,000 miles on it. I noticed that my engine/or transmission runs rough and has a humming/vibration with slight drop in rpm, when at 2000 rpm. And it's not all the time, it's at a certain point. Say I'm driving 60 mph and have to slow down a tad. Say my speed drops to about 50 mph and I start to accelerate again. When I accelerate the rpms will hit 2000 and drop 1 line and that's when the vibration and humming begins. You can tell its having a rough shifting issue. As soon as it gets back over the 2000 rpm line the noise and vibration goes away. I took it to the dealer once already and they said it was shifting fine (of course) but it's really not. Having them tell you there's nothing wrong when there is something wrong is so annoying. I've posted a link to a video I took of the issue. The noise/vibration/slight rpm drop happens at 0:29 seconds into the video.please notice the rpm drop at the 0:29 second mark and rough acceleration til back at 2k rpm. Please help me! I love this car and I need this fixed! The video shows the exact problem. Turn volume up to really hear that humming!

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=leLpsRlDpfs


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I cannot tell anything from the video except the engine surges - assuming it is not you on the throttle. I read in another post that "if the condition goes away in manual range instead of Drive stopped with your foot on the brake it is the internal trans issue." Also references to something called the 345 plate issue. Ask @obermd.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Can you reliably duplicate the problem? If so take it in to a Chevy dealership and give their transmission expert a ride. That sounds like an internal transmission issue.


----------



## Drape28 (Sep 3, 2017)

Yeah I can most def duplicate it for them


----------



## Drape28 (Sep 3, 2017)

So I took it in again and they are still saying there's nothing wrong..no codes are coming up..fluid levels are fine. They tried telling me it was prolly my tires lol I'm like really. Maybe it is the gas lines are to close and need to be pushed away?


----------

